# Solved: galaxy Tablet 10.1 RED SCREEN



## Pdashes

I have a galaxy tablet 10.1 actually my second one the First was stolen but this one I dripped lightly not even a scratch but my screen is barely visible and reddish in color am I still under warranty how can I fix this or is it a lost cause


----------



## wizzkid

Hi, Pdashes,

What do you mean you dripped lightly ? You splashed it with some liquid ???
How long have you had it ?

Could try this link http://www.technipages.com/samsung-galaxy-tab-steps-for-hard-reset.html

OR

This link http://www.thegalaxytabforum.com

Wizzkid


----------



## Pdashes

I meant dropped sorry about the typo. Thank u for the quick response


----------



## DoubleHelix

I doubt the warranty covers accidental damage. Fixing it will require you take it apart, and it's not designed to be done by the average end user. Given the fragmentation of the Android tablet market, you may have trouble finding anyone locally who knows how to repair it. Your best bet is to contact Samsung and see what they charge for the repair.


----------



## Pdashes

I called Samsung and it might be under warranty. Ima post the. End results


----------

